# South Beach/Miami Beach/Keys/FL West Coast



## ibe555666

September vacation......needed for 2 adults 2 children....6-7 Days.....looking for Miami/south beach or keys.......or tampa area beaches......1 bedroom that sleeps 4 will be fine....or larger.


----------



## Smashley3516

I have Turtle Reef Club on Jensen Beach if you are interested. My direct email is ashleyaz1906@gmail.com


----------



## ibe555666

*Anything?*

Stilll looking.....early to late september will work, cant overlap into october?


----------



## ibe555666

September coming fast......anything out here?..........I can do just 4 or 5 days..................


----------



## Seaport104

ibe555666 said:


> September coming fast......anything out here?..........I can do just 4 or 5 days..................



I sent you a PM a over a week ago re Marriott Fort Lauderdale or Ocean Pointe.


----------



## chriskre

I have a Solara Surfside that I'd consider giving up.
Sept. 5th to the 12th.
It's in Miami Beach.
2 bedroom.
Sept. 5 to the 12th.  

http://www.bluegreenonline.com/explore/resortDetail.aspx?ResortID=1


----------



## ibe555666

*getting close*

4-5 days in any of the places I have listed???    mid to late sept???


----------

